# Any other motors besides wipers?



## Avery (Feb 11, 2006)

DaveintheGrave said:


> These motors work great for small props and they reverse themselves when stopped (aka reindeer motors) They run off 120 volt house voltage:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-6RPM-Robu...-CW-CCW-NEW-/151808233046?hash=item235879ce56
> 
> ...


----------

